# Someone wants to be my friend



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess I'll give some background info.. she sits next to me and she has a friend that sits beside her. We've probably spoke twice prior to this. 

A classmate was speaking to me about a paper we have coming up. And in the corner of my eye I see her turn to me and she asks what my grade was on the 1st test. I pretty much froze and hoped she was talking to my classmate but he said she's speaking to me. I turned with a half smile on my face and told her my grade. She gave me a big smile and said she'd be cheating off of me in the next test. I didn't say anything. Then she kinda smacked my shoulder and said she was kidding. I couldn't think of anything clever to say so instead of saying an unnatural joke I um just sorta slowly looked away. And then there was silence...

Her friend's laughter broke the silence. Even I laughed a little. She spent the rest of the class sleeping with her face buried in a pillow (don't ask me how) Later on I heard her say "I can't be friends with him" Her friend responded "you became friends with me" Then she said "yeah but you spoke to me"

Im not sure whether to say hi to her and act like it never happened or just act like it never happened.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

sounds like shes hitting on you


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I doubt it. She just seems like the type of person that wants to be friends with the people around her.


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

You should try talking to her. You never know what might come out of this.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I think you should give it another shot at talking to her!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll try to be nice and say hi to her when I see her. 

I hope she isn't too pissed off at me

...So I'm getting second thoughts. Usually when I give someone the cold shoulder they tend to return that coldness. And if I talk to her I'll probably have to speak to her group of friends. And Im not sure if she'll misinterpret me suddenly being friendly to her as me liking her


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, it didn't go well. When she came she instantly started talking to people. I would've felt dumb to interrupt just to say hi. Then she asks me to watch her bag and I wasn't expecting it so I got all jumpy before answering her. Her friend started snickering and she was telling me how important it was for me to watch her bag. I nodded my head with all my attention directed to my phone. 

Later on she thrusted a piece of paper to me which caused her pen to fly off. She said "Oh ****" and I pretended like nothing happened. 

I think I'm going to move to another seat


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

don't give up already. you can't expect that she won't talk to other people. wait for another opportunity and talk to her again.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

I might be overthinking this, but it kind of sounds like she might like you.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I didnt give up. I kinda regret it. I sat at the same seat but I was too anxious to say anything to her. But I was able to speak to another classmate. It probably comes off weird that I can have a casual conversation with another classmate but with her I come off nervous or angry or uninterested. 

The same classmate asked me to tap her to get her attention(she was on her phone) I did and it felt like she gave her best impersonation of me. She stared at her phone, made no eye contact and sorta spoke strictly.

It seems like she's upset. And yeah I don't see her liking me for the most part.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

*Attempt #2:* We had an exam and I was looking at some old work as a last ditch effort to study. She leaned in and looked on with me. I thought she was trying to hear my heartbeat at first. I was expecting her to say something but nothing. I said hey to break the silence and she seemed shocked and said she was just looking. I think she took my hey as in "Hey, what the **** are you doing?" instead of hey as in "hello." Hahaha i suck at this

Yeah, I wish I could just say "Hey, Im lonely and have no friends. Can we be friends?"


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

girls usualy dont talk to me nor making eyecontact unless they wanna borrow a pen and never give me back


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Grab her by her pretty little face and suck her lips off!


----------



## notgettingbywannadie (Sep 17, 2013)

Just say hi and ask her what's up next time you see her. Do whatever you can to not overthink it, so you can just do it and it isn't awkward. Just be sure to respond to anything that she says to you from now on and this can all just be forgotten.

Good luck!!!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

CWe said:


> Grab her by her pretty little face and suck her lips off!


So Attempt #69 didn't go well



notgettingbywannadie said:


> Just say hi and ask her what's up next time you see her. Do whatever you can to not overthink it, so you can just do it and it isn't awkward. Just be sure to respond to anything that she says to you from now on and this can all just be forgotten.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Right, I'll stop overthinking it

...But she kept her promise to cheat off me during the exam. That's unfortunate for her I guess. I wouldnt be suprised if she wanted to be friends because of this


----------



## notgettingbywannadie (Sep 17, 2013)

CowboyBebop said:


> So Attempt #69 didn't go well
> 
> Right, I'll stop overthinking it
> 
> ...But she kept her promise to cheat off me during the exam. That's unfortunate for her I guess. I wouldnt be suprised if she wanted to be friends because of this


Oh. That's awkward. Not on your part, but on her's. Maybe she isn't really that nice is she's cheating off of you. You might as well still be friendly with her though. You don't have to make any commitments. I mean, she could still be nice and genuinely want to be your friend. I suppose that you'll just have to talk with her a little more and see.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

*Attempt #3 (Sorta, not really):* She said hello to me. Naturally I did what any normal person would do in this situation. So I said hey cheerfully, waved and even smiled. The only issue was that I didn't look at her at all (yup, way to go)

Later, she looked at me, whispered something to her friend (...) and then offered me some gum. I said no. I think that made her feel bad.


----------



## domsy1112 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh goodness you are just having no luck with this girl lol XD but man i totally feel ur pain. I've been through those moments where people talk to me with interest and then I kill their vibe with my coldness, it sucks.


----------



## domsy1112 (Jun 6, 2011)

domsy1112 said:


> Oh goodness you are just having no luck with this girl lol XD but man i totally feel ur pain. I've been through those moments where people talk to me with interest and then I kill their vibe with my coldness, it sucks.


and btw, I love cowboy bebop


----------



## Benjamin L (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool down, this is not half as hard as it seems to be.
She got no expectations of you, she just wants your attention and get in contact.

Now you seem to be perfectly alright when you write here so try to be just as natural and keep a light mode when talking to her and things will go smooth.

Besides, what could go bad? If she really likes you then just like her back by talking to her, if you like her.


Hope things goes well!!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

domsy1112 said:


> and btw, I love cowboy bebop


Me too. Its probably my favorite



Benjamin L said:


> Cool down, this is not half as hard as it seems to be.
> She got no expectations of you, she just wants your attention and get in contact.
> 
> Now you seem to be perfectly alright when you write here so try to be just as natural and keep a light mode when talking to her and things will go smooth.
> ...


I was pretty chill, like unusually chill. She said hello, I said hello back (with eye contact) Then she stared at me and asked why I was so quiet. I shrugged. Then she said she meant why I was so shy. I shrugged again. Will there ever be an adequate answer to these questions? ._. I was getting uncomfortable and she pointed out to her friend how afraid I seemed of her. He said she didn't bite. I didn't feel it at the moment but that was kinda embrassing.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

CowboyBebop said:


> Me too. Its probably my favorite
> 
> I was pretty chill, like unusually chill. She said hello, I said hello back (with eye contact) Then she stared at me and asked why I was so quiet. I shrugged. Then she said she meant why I was so shy. I shrugged again. Will there ever be an adequate answer to these questions? ._. I was getting uncomfortable and she pointed out to her friend how afraid I seemed of her. He said she didn't bite. I didn't feel it at the moment but that was kinda embrassing.


I think you're doing great and you should focus on what you're doing right as well as what you're doing wrong. You've said hi, smiled and made eye contact, that's difficult and it was good that you kept at it instead of giving up. It sounds like each time you're getting more comfortable and friendlier.
They know that you're shy so if you do anything rude they'll probably interpret it as shyness rather than meanness, so that could be a good thing. And she seems persistent so even if you're awkward or mess something up she's likely to keep chatting to you. Hopefully that helps you to relax a little around her.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

*Attempt #5 (Halloween Edition):* She said hello. I made short eye contact, waved and said hello back. She asked me why i was so shy again. I sorta shook my head with a dumb smile on my face. She asked me if I had any friends in this college. I said no. She told me I had the classmate that sits beside me and her as friends (And it was at this point in which I felt I was reenacting a deleted scene from Perks of Being A Wallflower) Her friend jokingly told me not to make the same mistake he did. She laughed and said I looked like I was going to piss myself. I wasnt offended by it but it felt like i was close to having a panic attack.

Later she told me to open my hand (she was offering me candy). I said it was alright. She told me to stop being so shy and open my hand. I accepted but she seems to be annoyed by my SA.

Im not sure how to feel but im pretty sure im embarrassed.


----------



## Kyle8497 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish people talked to me kindly like they do to you... I just make people feel awkward and they never talk to me again.


----------



## cerprint (Oct 17, 2013)

When I wish I could talk to someone but feel like I can't I usually just smile instead of saying hi. Also I fin it easier to ask question rather than have a conversation. Like next time you have a test ask her how she did first- before she asks you. Or you could ask a question you already know the answers (I do this all the time haha) You could ask if there was any homework due that day or when the next test is.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I do that sometimes but the answers tend to be obvious so I end up looking dumb

Yeah, at this point I feel like I'm either going to make some good friends or have a lot of embarrassing moments so I'm just going to try to have a conversation with her and her friends.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I didnt keep up with the attempts. The most ive done was say hey to her before she said it to me.

We had a not-all-that-important exam so naturally i didnt study for it. She was stressed over it and asked if she could cheat off me. I told her I only just started looking over notes but she said it was alright since its better than nothing. She had puppy eyes and pouted her lips so i said sure (Im not good at saying no to people.) She kept on asking me if I minded her copying off of me and that she didn't want me to get mad. I didnt mind so i said it was alright. 

She told her friend this, gave me a one arm hug and said, "I feel like kissing him right now, on the cheeks of course" Her friend laughed and said, "He looks like he wants to say 'Dont Touch Me'"

I cant help but feel somewhat used, but I dont want to be a paranoid who thinks too highly of themselves. She was actually more help to me during the exam than I was to her. And I sorta like her now but there's only a week or so left of this semester. So I guess thats a good thing?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe she finds your awkwardness endearing? It can happen and some people are interested in shy/awkward people. The only problem is that eventually she'll get bored or assume that you're uninterested if you don't come out of your shell, though from what you've posted here you seem to be trying to do that so fair play to you. I hope things work out between you two.


----------

